# What do you do for work?



## UrbanJungle (Feb 27, 2012)

So im sick of looking for jobs. 
What do we all do for work? 
ill start...mcdonalds crew


----------



## saximus (Feb 27, 2012)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/whats-profession-175625/


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 27, 2012)

I haven't had a paid job for 20 yrs, but during my working life I worked in offices, reception, clerk, switchboard, typist that type of thing.


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 27, 2012)

I work for minimum wage in a job that deserves danger money... and not just for me somedays but for the customers who irritate me with their stupidity. I serve muppets at a petrol station! Not many jobs where i am that don't require special licenses (mines etc)


----------



## littlemay (Feb 27, 2012)

I work as a research assistant on a lexicographical project at uni, pretty much making a dictionary relative to a specific archive of ancient Greek papyri found in Egypt... which is a bit different i suppose. Then, i'm a slave three days a week at an aquarium based pet store for extra dosh. The joys of being a student =p


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 27, 2012)

i work as a full time bum [ doing a great job of it too]


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 27, 2012)

I worked at McDonalds when I was in year 10 at school nothing like $6.57 an hour. Now I am a fitter & machinist, much better money lol.


----------



## UrbanJungle (Feb 27, 2012)

saximus said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/whats-profession-175625/


Sorry did do a quick search for job not profession. 



Manda1032 said:


> I work for minimum wage in a job that deserves danger money... and not just for me somedays but for the customers who irritate me with their stupidity. I serve muppets at a petrol station! Not many jobs where i am that don't require special licenses (mines etc)


Are you the girl who says if you wish to smoke remove your self from the petrol station?


----------



## Beard (Feb 27, 2012)

UrbanJungle said:


> Are you the girl who says if you wish to smoke remove your self from the petrol station?




How would you know about that?? There is no way you could afford to smoke on a McDonalds wage.


----------



## dangles (Feb 27, 2012)

Everybody hates me, I deliver bills and pretend their front lawn is a motor cross track.









Yes I am a postie


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 27, 2012)

UrbanJungle said:


> Are you the girl who says if you wish to smoke remove your self from the petrol station?



That's the super polite version. The x rated one it what I say in the shop by myself! Its a woolies station if that gives you an idea on the kind of customers we attract


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Feb 27, 2012)

builder and Karate instructor (the later for the stress caused by the first one lol)


----------



## Beard (Feb 27, 2012)

darring said:


> builder and Karate instructor (the later for the stress caused by the first one lol)



Atleast you have a never ending supply of timber boards to 'karate chop'.


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 27, 2012)

dangles said:


> Everybody hates me, I deliver bills and pretend their front lawn is a motor cross track.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like posties. Then again I get all my bills online, and we used to have fun trying to catch our postie out. Seriously, the guy was a freaking ninja; for a dude in a hi-vis shirt riding a rattly old postie bike he could have run stealth missions for covert ops, we almost never caught him delivering!


----------



## NotoriouS (Feb 27, 2012)

Chartered Accountant.... yes, living the dream 

Thinking of changing careers atm, not enjoying staring at a computer screen the whole day.


----------



## killimike (Feb 27, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> I work for minimum wage in a job that deserves danger money... and not just for me somedays but for the customers who irritate me with their stupidity. I serve muppets at a petrol station! Not many jobs where i am that don't require special licenses (mines etc)



I did that for a few years during my undergrad course! Wonderful job. How many times you been held up?




littlemay said:


> I work as a research assistant on a lexicographical project at uni, pretty much making a dictionary relative to a specific archive of ancient Greek papyri found in Egypt... which is a bit different i suppose. Then, i'm a slave three days a week at an aquarium based pet store for extra dosh. The joys of being a student =p



That sounds awesome! What uni?


----------



## edstar (Feb 27, 2012)

work at a secondary school as a senior technician.


----------



## AmandaD (Feb 27, 2012)

Office manager for a recruitment company. Getting paid top dollar (for my age)to sit here and do nothing all day.


----------



## littlemay (Feb 27, 2012)

killimike said:


> That sounds awesome! What uni?



At Macquarie. I was really lucky to score the job tbh since i'm still undergrad, i think my greek/latin lecturer (who is one of the head researchers of the project) was trying to give me a foot in the door to the profession. Easily the best job i've ever had; i get to work from home, doing what i love and getting experience in my field while i'm studying. If you ever get offered a job by a university, take it- the pay is unbelievable.


----------



## MJAussie360 (Feb 27, 2012)

EB Games here.


----------



## Shadow86 (Feb 27, 2012)

underground development miner


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 27, 2012)

Navy coz it's all I know sad ay lol


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 27, 2012)

Got a part time job at a fish market on sunday, finally got a job. Now im saving for a rack and a pair of patternless levis


----------



## hurcorh (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm 18 years of age and working on Oil rigs in Australia, New Zealand and in the UAE. Best experience i have ever had and absolutely loving it.


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 27, 2012)

Dutchy88 said:


> Navy coz it's all I know sad ay lol



Hardly: All I know (as far as experience and qualifications go) is waiting tables and how to be a stay-at-home mum. Well, I know a hell of a lot more than that but it's hard to get a job on "I know how to do it, I just don't have the qualifications to do it."
Now that's sad  29 years old you'd think I'd have a set career path in mind though, wouldn't you? Unfortunately I don't know which set of interests to follow as they're incredibly varied and I have the kind of mind which will dash off after the next shiny thought.


----------



## Ally04 (Feb 27, 2012)

I do family day care from home


----------



## Jake007 (Feb 28, 2012)

MJAussie360 said:


> EB Games here.



That's got to be a good job


----------



## MJAussie360 (Feb 28, 2012)

Jake007 said:


> That's got to be a good job



Yep, it's a fantastic job.


----------



## sk17zn (Feb 28, 2012)

I do drainage playing in dirt all day everyday


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 28, 2012)

TOUCH WOOD, Never been held up yet. Not worth it in my opinion. All the money goes straight into the safe. all I have is the float and the cigs behind me! This is the only job i've found down here so far. Worked in petstores most my life, in between those I have worked on the switchboard for the dept of defence, worked in an ice creamery and for the local council being their slave. yay me!


----------



## Nathan_T (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm a workers compensation consultant to insurance companies. Basically the insurance company sends people to us that haven't been able to get back to work following an injury, we assess them and come up with a plan, and then we provide whatever services they need to get them back into things.

Not the most exciting job, but the work flexibility is probably the best you can imagine and still pull a salary.


----------



## snake79 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey i resent that amanda i get my fuel from your work not a very nice thing to say

i work fulltime in a peanut processing factory as well as being a fulltime licensed snake catcher


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm a dispatcher for a non-urgent medical transport company. Kind of like 000, except no one's dying, and it's okay for us to take 7 hours to get to a patient if we're busy. I mostly do night shift and love it, but i'm getting bored, and don't know what I want to do next. My last job was as a forkie/whatever else they wanted me to do, I was there for 4 years and hated every second of it. I promised myself I won't let it get to the point of hating this job, because being trapped in a job you hate is a hell I wouldn't wish on anyone.


----------



## bally (Feb 28, 2012)

Im a Brewery Technician for XXXX


----------



## JrFear (Feb 28, 2012)

i work for Petbiz its good!we dnt sell animals which makes it alot easier! and help prevent puppy farming!
also work at a pub and a call center at night! and will be a full time student mid this year =/ urgrhh!


----------



## jedi_339 (Feb 28, 2012)

I do fauna spotter catcher work

Why? Because it says so on my profile


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 28, 2012)

snake79 said:


> Hey i resent that amanda i get my fuel from your work not a very nice thing to say
> 
> i work fulltime in a peanut processing factory as well as being a fulltime licensed snake catcher



LOL Nah, most customers are nice. I do have some customers tho when they roll up you just wish the earth would swallow you and there is one particular customer who just rubbed me the wrong way the moment she opened her mouth! Most locals are smart but there are just some people..... ggrrrrhhhh


----------



## Dmnted (Feb 28, 2012)

As little as possible but when i have to do something, it's data analyst


----------



## Blake182 (Feb 28, 2012)

i work at a buchers i serve people and clean the meatie crap


----------



## Tristan (Feb 28, 2012)

IT Administrator work for a Mining\Geology Consulting firm


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Feb 28, 2012)

I work in admin for Shine Lawyers but Im studying Law now


----------



## R.a.n.g.a (Feb 28, 2012)

I work in the mining and earthmoving game


----------



## Jande (Feb 28, 2012)

Not working due to a long term injury at the moment. Have one year left of study to be a Jeweller when I can get around to it. Hubby is Army (not supposed to mention it online but meh) and before that he worked at SP Exports in Qld (one of the biggest tomato suppliers in Australia) who just went into receivership. We're quietly cheering about this - ****ty workplace. Before that he worked through various service stations including a Freedom Fuels in Wakerley (Redland Shire area of Brissie) in 2005. He was on the morning shift following the night a fellow broke in through the roof and electrocuted himself trying to cut off the security system. Still can't quite explain the feeling of knowing there was a dead fellow in the roof right above his head for hours without him knowing. He never got held up but all in all his working life has been quite eventful!


----------



## Doccee (Feb 28, 2012)

I work on the Railways, good money **** hours = no social life. Been doin it for 12 yrs


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 28, 2012)

Navy. It's wat I know


----------



## Pilbarensis (Feb 28, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> Got a part time job at a fish market on sunday, finally got a job. Now im saving for a rack and a pair of patternless levis



Good on yah mate. Work hard and hopefully we'll see some vids of a rack and patternless sometime in the future!


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Feb 28, 2012)

i study hard, im at cairns high school...my first year.


----------



## Knickers19 (Feb 28, 2012)

I work at GE Oil and Gas as a Fitter... I build the Wellheads/Xmas Trees that go on the top of either Oil/Gas well's.... Im a first year apprentice... Loving every minute of it...


----------



## hodges (Feb 28, 2012)

Fitter/Welder all around NSW mines, expanding to SA and WA. FML.


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 28, 2012)

ScottyHerps said:


> Good on yah mate. Work hard and hopefully we'll see some vids of a rack and patternless sometime in the future!



Cheers. Hopefully soon


----------



## grizz (Feb 28, 2012)

I have just left the teaching profession to get back on the tools, I make kick **** tool boxes for mine spec vehicles!


----------



## AirCooled (Feb 28, 2012)

Scientific Assistant/Technician,at a public health,forensic and science facility.Every day can be different and most days can be fun.


----------



## sandman1 (Feb 28, 2012)

You brake your pushie i fix it . Or i watch movies & get payed for it , which ever way you look at it it's all good .


----------



## JackTheHerper (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, I sit in a chair all day and listen to different teachers tell me stuff that i don't really care much for, How does knowing how many edges are on a triangle get me a career in photography? Lol, The fun of being a student.


----------



## cma_369 (Feb 28, 2012)

Currently making a living doing paving and civil work, but i really hate the boss, pay and work conditions!!!!
I really want to get into the excavation game!!! i could sit there and watch excavators do there thing all day, love it when i get the chance to operate one for work!


----------



## Venomous1111 (Feb 28, 2012)

Landscaper/ pool maitenance ( best job for milf hunting) thats my everyday job, I also do promotions for fights and train kids in muay thai.


----------



## 76drew76 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm a Pit Technician for a small mining company. Collecting Iron Ore samples and general site maintenance. Good coin and great working conditions.
I'd suggest to anyone looking for a career change to look at the mines. Would have to be the easiest and best paid job I have had.
I come from a jack of all trades background working longer hours and getting paid less than I do now.


----------



## UrbanJungle (Feb 28, 2012)

hurcorh said:


> I'm 18 years of age and working on Oil rigs in Australia, New Zealand and in the UAE. Best experience i have ever had and absolutely loving it.


How did you get into that? and what do you do?



bally said:


> Im a Brewery Technician for XXXX


How do u like that, must like the smell 


Deadpan said:


> Scientific Assistant/Technician,at a public health,forensic and science facility.Every day can be different and most days can be fun.


Did you do a lab teq corse?


----------



## grizz (Feb 28, 2012)

grizz said:


> I have just left the teaching profession to get back on the tools, I make kick **** tool boxes for mine spec vehicles!









See!


----------



## jeska84 (Feb 28, 2012)

Dutchy88 said:


> Navy coz it's all I know sad ay lol



meeeeeeeeeeeeeee too

I'm discharging soon and going to Scotland to teach kids how to sail on a 40ft yacht, then after that, I'm on the shortlist for a radio operator in Antarctica - fingers crossed


----------



## AirCooled (Feb 28, 2012)

UrbanJungle said:


> Did you do a lab teq corse?


Its just a bit more involved than a tech course


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 28, 2012)

JackTheHerper said:


> Well, I sit in a chair all day and listen to different teachers tell me stuff that i don't really care much for, How does knowing how many edges are on a triangle get me a career in photography? Lol, The fun of being a student.



Nah my beef was how does studing a play on AFL get me a *********g JOB!


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Feb 29, 2012)

I one of those people that the Ballieu government in Vic considers are slackers and good for nothing money grabbers

yes, I am a nurse, and proud of it.

Oh Mr Ballieu? feel free to blow me.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 29, 2012)

Doccee said:


> I work on the Railways, good money **** hours = no social life. Been doin it for 12 yrs


Me to, except I have only been with railways for 5 years. What do you do? Driver, maintenance, misc? I know what you mean about the bad hours, hence why I am posting at 1am with another 6hrs to go. The worst thing is I left home at 4pm to go to Tafe first then start at 11pm  Living the good life. Currently I am machining train wheels to make them round again.


----------



## Marzzy (Feb 29, 2012)

grizz said:


> See!



Nice Box haha

I Work as a Lab Tech at a coal Lab....
I hate it.
Week Day
Week Night
Week Arvo

Would still be doing Civil Construction but hurt my back.
Been trying to get into the mines for 4 years+


----------



## Lachesis (Feb 29, 2012)

Im another railway worker as well.I work on the stations in the city and my roster sucks as i have to work every sunday and i get 1 saturday off a month


----------



## nonamesleft (Feb 29, 2012)

Motor Vehicle Assessor for an Insurance Co. We arent all bad


----------

